# 38 ngày đầu cho bé ăn dặm với thực đơn kiểu Nhật



## sunsunvn (30/4/20)

Cho bé ăn dặm là một giai đoạn đặc biệt quan trọng đối với sự phát triển của trẻ nhỏ. Hiện có rất nhiều mẹ theo đuổi phương pháp ăn dặm kiểu Nhật, nhiều mẹ lại áp dụng phương pháp ăn dặm BLW cho bé…Vậy mẹ có biết phương pháp ăn dặm kiểu Nhật kết hợp BLW không? Bài chia sẻ này, hãy cùng *Blog SunSun Store* tìm hiểu thực đơn ăn dặm kiểu Nhật kết hợp BLW cho bé trong suốt 38 ngày đầu mẹ nhé.


*Thực đơn ăn dặm kiểu Nhật kết hợp BLW 38 ngày đầu cho bé ăn dặm*
Mẹ nên biết rằng, trẻ nhỏ nên được bú mẹ hoàn toàn trong 6 tháng đầu đời trước khi bước vào giai đoạn ăn dặm. Thời gian đầu bé tập ăn dặm, mẹ chỉ nên cho bé ăn dặm 1 bừa/ngày. Khi bé đã quen dần với ăn dặm thì mẹ có thể tăng cả về số lượng bữa và số lượng ăn mỗi bữa kết hợp với việc cho bé bú mẹ.






Bé ăn dặm kiểu Nhật kết hợp ăn dặm tự chỉ huy
Nếu sữa mẹ có nhiều, mẹ có thể vắt sữa và sử dụng sữa mẹ (hoặc sữa công thức) kết hợp với các loại thực phẩm, rau củ tốt cho bé để chế biến thành các món ăn dặm thơm ngon và giàu dinh dưỡng cho bé.

*Ngày 1: Đậu Hà Lan và Táo nghiền trộn sữa mẹ*
*Cách làm:* *Đậu Hà Lan* mẹ đem hấp chín, bỏ vỏ rồi đem nguyền nhuyễn bằng thìa rồi trộn với sữa mẹ kết hợp với Táo hấp chín, nghiền nhuyễn và trộn với sữa mẹ.






Đậu Hà Lan và Táo nghiền nhuyễn trộn với sữa mẹ*Ngày 2: Bột ăn dặm + Súp lơ trắng nghiền trộn sữa mẹ*
*Cách làm:* Bột ăn dặm đem trộn với sữa mẹ. Súp lơ trắng mẹ đem hấp chín > nghiền nhuyễn bằng thìa rồi trộn với sữa mẹ cho bé ăn dặm.






*Ngày 3: Cà rốt trộn sữa & Ngô xay trộn sữa*
*Cách làm:* Cà rốt mẹ đem hấp chín, rây nhuyễn bằng rây rồi trộn sữa mẹ. Ngô mẹ đem hấp chín, xay nhuyễn rồi trộn sữa mẹ.






*Ngày 4: Cháo ăn dặm pha sữa mẹ và đậu Hà Lan dầm sữa mẹ*
Cách làm: Cháo ăn dặm hay bột ăn dặm đem pha với sữa mẹ. Đậu Hà Lan hấp chín rồi bỏ vỏ đem dầm nhuyễn với sữa mẹ.






*Ngày 5: Bột ăn dặm pha sữa mẹ & ớt chuông đỏ băm nhuyễn & thịt bò nấu sữa mẹ*
*Cách thực hiện:* Bột ăn dặm mẹ đem pha với sữa mẹ. Ớt chuông đỏ hấp chín rồi thái nhuyễn thêm một chút thịt bò nấu với sữa mẹ cho bé ăn dặm.






*Giải đáp:* Nhiều mẹ sẽ thắc mắc rằng “Tại sao bé mới tập ăn dặm đã cho bé ăn thịt rồi?”. Theo một cuốn sách hướng dẫn của cục thực phẩm Thuỵ Điển, bé có thể ăn dặm với gần như tất cả những loại thực phẩm, chỉ trừ một số loại thực phẩm không nên cho bé dưới 1 tuổi ăn dặm.

Nếu như các hướng dẫn ăn dặm trước đây là nên cho bé ăn dặm với rau củ quả trước một thời gian mới cho bé ăn dặm với thịt vì hồi đó các mẹ cho bé ăn dặm quá sớm (khi bé mới 3 – 4 tháng tuổi), lúc đó thì hệ tiêu hoá của con vẫn còn rất non yếu. Còn hiện nay, hầu hết các bé ăn dặm khi đã bước vào độ tuổi tháng thứ 5 – 6, khi mà hệ tiêu hoá đã dần hoàn thiện hơn nhiều và mẹ có thể cho bé ăn dặm với thịt ngay từ những ngày đầu.

Các mẹ nên biết thịt có thành phần dinh dưỡng chứa nhiều Sắt dễ hấp thụ hơn so với Sắt có nguồn gốc từ thực vậy.

*Ngày 6: Khoai lang trộn sữa & Súp lơ trắng + lòng đỏ trứng gà trộn sữa*
Cách làm: Khoai lang đem hấp chín, nghiền nhuyễn rồi đem trộn với sữa mẹ hoặc sữa công thức. Súp lơ trắng hấp chín, nghiền nhuyễn + một ít lòng đỏ trứng gà luộc chín, nghiền rồi trộn sữa cho bé.






*Ngày 7: Cháo khoai tây & Đậu nấu sữa mẹ kết hợp thịt gà nấu với sữa mẹ*
*1. Món thịt gà nấu sữa*

*Nguyên liệu:*


Ức gà: 1 hoặc 2 miếng thịt đùi gà
Sữa mẹ: 400ml
Cà rốt: 1 củ
Cần tây: 60gr
*Cách làm:*

*Bước 1:* Sơ chế nguyên liệu:


Nếu dùng đùi gà mẹ cần lọc bỏ xương
Cà rốt gọt vỏ và thái miếng nhỏ
Cần tây thái miếng
*Bước 2:* Đun sôi sữa mẹ rồi hạ nhỏ lửa

*Bước 3:* Cho thịt gà, cà rốt, cần tây vào nấu cùng trong khoảng 15 – 20p tới khi gà chín thì vớt ra (nhớ kiểm tra xem gà đã chín chưa nhé) > để nguội trước khi xay nhuyễn.

Còn cà rốt, cần tây và sữa mẹ tiếp tục đun đến khi sữa mẹ gần cạn hết và để nguội > xay nhuyễn. Mẹ có thể cho thêm một chút sữa mẹ còn lại khi đun để điều chỉnh độ đặc của hỗn hợp này.






Chú ý: Mẹ nên đa dạng các phần của thịt gà để da dạng thực đơn ăn dặm của bé. Ngoài ra sữa mẹ trữ đông khi được đun nóng sẽ có mùi khá khó chịu. Tuy nhiên khi được nấu chung với rau củ sẽ có mùi thơm hấp dẫn của rau củ, bé rất thích.

*Ngày 8:* Rau củ nấu sữa mẹ & ớt chuông vàng hấp chín, thái nhỏ. Ăn xong, cho bé tráng miệng một chút nước.






*Ngày 9:* Ngày thứ 9, mẹ có thể cho bé ăn dặm thêm bữa sáng trong ngày với món hỗn hợp táo và chuối nguyền. Mẹ có thể để bé tự ăn.

Bữa trưa: Mẹ cho bé ăn dặm với bột ăn dặm pha sữa mẹ kết hợp củ cải đỏ hấp chín rồi nghiền nhuyễn cho bé.






*Ngày 10: Cà rốt nghiền kết hợp cá hồi sốt cà chua và sữa mẹ*
Bữa trưa cho bé với Cà rốt nghiền: 15ml và Cá hồi sốt cà chua và sữa mẹ: 10ml

Cách làm cá hồi sốt cà chua:

*Bước 1:* Sơ chế nguyên liệu:


Cà chua khía vỏ, trần qua với nước sôi để dễ bóc vỏ, bỏ hạt rồi cắt miếng nhỏ > cho vào nồi và đun tới chín mềm. Gần cạn nước mẹ có thể cho thêm một chút nữa mẹ để nấu cùng.
Cá hồi cắt miếng nhỏ
*Bước 2:* Cho cá hồi vào nồi nấu cùng tới khi cá chín.






*Ngày 11: *Bữa trưa cho bé ăn dặm với bột ăn dặm và món cà tím nấu sữa mẹ, cà chua thịt bò và ngô hấp.






*Ngày 12: Bữa trưa cho bé với món bột ăn dặm pha sữa mẹ + thịt bê súp lơ xanh bỏ lò*





*Nguyên liệu*: (2 bữa ăn)


Hành tây băm nhỏ
Thịt bê: 30gr đã được xay nhỏ
Sữa mẹ: 15ml
Súp lơ xanh thái nhỏ: 3 nhánh
Hạt tiêu nguyên hạt: 2 hạt
1 chút bột tỏi
*Cách nấu bột*:

*Bước 1:* Cho một chút dầu ăn trẻ em vào nồi và làm nóng > cho hành vào xào thơm.

*Bước 2:* Tiếp đến mẹ cho thịt bê vào rồi đảo đều tới chín thì thêm hạt tiêu, bột tỏi, súp lơ xanh và 15ml sữa mẹ vào.

*Bước 3:* Tiếp tục đun cho tới khi súp lơ xanh chín mềm > tắt bếp (hoặc mẹ cũng có thể cho hỗn hợp trên vào lò nướng khoảng 10 phút ở nhiệt độ 200 độ C.

*Lưu ý:* Trước khi cho con ăn mẹ phải gắp bỏ hạt tiêu.

*Ngày 13: Lê băm nhỏ trộn với sữa mẹ*
Bữa sáng cho bé ăn dặm với Lê băm nhỏ trộn với sữa mẹ.






*Ngày 14: Cháo việt quất nấu sữa mẹ*
Bữa tráng cho bé ăn dặm với món Cháo việt quất nấu sữa mẹ






*Cách làm:* Việt quất mẹ đem đun cùng sữa mẹ đến khi quả việt quất vừa tách vỏ > tiếp đến dầm việt quất ra rồi hoà vào bột ăn dặm cho bé.

*Ngày 15: Cháo khoai lang và hạt Linser đỏ + ớt chuông đỏ hấp chín rồi băm nhỏ*
Bữa trưa cho bé ăn dặm với món cháo khoai lang và hạt Linser đỏ + ớt chuông đỏ hấp chín rồi băm nhỏ. Món ăn này giúp tăng khả năng hấp thu Sắt cho bé.






*Ngày 16: Kiwi cà chua băm nhỏ*
Bữa trưa cho bé ăn dặm với món Kiwi cà chua băm nhỏ.






*Ngày 17: Khoai tây nghiền nhuyễn với sữa mẹ và Bí đỏ nghiền sữa mẹ*
Cho bé ăn dặm bữa trưa với món Khoai tây (luộc chín) nghiền nhuyễn với sữa mẹ và Bí đỏ chín nghiền với sữa mẹ.






*Ngày 18: Bột ăn dặm pha sữa + Ngô hấp trộn sữa mẹ + Súp lơ trắng hấp trộn sữa mẹ*
Bột ăn dặm pha sữa + Ngô hấp trộn sữa mẹ + Súp lơ trắng hấp trộn sữa mẹ






*Ngày 19: Táo nghiền nhuyễn trộn với sữa mẹ*
Cho bé ăn dặm bữa sáng với món Táo nghiền nhuyễn trộn với sữa mẹ.






*Ngày 20: Cháo Lê*
Bữa sáng cho bé với món Cháo Lê






*Ngày 21: Cháo cá hồi nấu sữa mẹ*





*Ngày 22: Bột ăn dặm pha với sữa mẹ, thịt gà áp chảo trộn với nấm champinjon nâu áp chảo.*
Bữa trưa: Bột ăn dặm pha với sữa mẹ, thịt gà áp chảo trộn với nấm champinjon nâu áp chảo.






*Ngày 23: Rau củ nghiền cho bé ăn dặm.*





*Ngày 24: Cháo Táo*
Bữa sáng cho bé ăn dặm với món cháo Táo với cháo là bột ăn dặm pha với sữa mẹ trộn với Táo băm nhuyễn.






*Ngày 25: Bột ăn dặm pha sữa kết hợp với đậu Hà Lan cắt nhỏ*
Bữa trưa cho bé ăn dặm với món bột ăn dặm pha sữa kết hợp với đậu Hà Lan cắt nhỏ (hạt)






*Ngày 26: Bột ăn dặm pha với sữa mẹ kết hợp với Kiwi băm nhỏ*
Bữa sáng: Bột ăn dặm pha với sữa mẹ kết hợp với Kiwi băm nhỏ.






*Ngày 27: Khoai lang hấp dầm với sữa mẹ cùng món thịt bò nấu sữa mẹ*
Bữa trưa cho bé ăn dặm với khoai lang hấp dầm với sữa mẹ cùng món thịt bò nấu sữa mẹ.






*Ngày 28: Bột ăn dặm pha sữa mẹ kết hợp cùng món tôm nấu sữa mẹ và ớt chuông hấp chín*
Bữa trưa cho bé ăn dặm với bột ăn dặm pha sữa mẹ kết hợp cùng món tôm nấu sữa mẹ và ớt chuông hấp chín. Giai đoạn này mẹ nên để bé tập cầm thức ăn và tự cắn, tự nhai và nuốt để cải thiện khả năng nhai của bé.






*Ngày 29: Bột ăn dặm pha sữa mẹ và món đào bằm nhỏ*
Bữa sáng cho bé ăn dặm với bột ăn dặm pha sữa mẹ và món đào bằm nhỏ.






*Ngày 30: Súp lơ trắng nhiền trộn sữa mẹ và súp lơ xanh hấp nhừ*
Bữa trưa cho bé ăn dặm với món súp lơ trắng nhiền trộn sữa mẹ và súp lơ xanh hấp nhừ.






*Ngày 31: Bột ăn dặm pha sữa mẹ + Lê băm và Mận nghiền*
*– Bữa sáng* cho bé ăn dặm với món bột ăn dặm pha sữa mẹ, lê băm, mận nghiền. Ngoài ra, mẹ cũng chuẩn bị thêm cho bé một miếng lê để bé gặm.

*– Bữa trưa:* Cháo khoai lang và hạt linser.






*Ngày 32: Ngô luộc*
*Bữa sáng *cho bé ăn ngô luộc. Giai đoạn này, bé đã có 3 răng cửa dưới và 1 răng cửa trên đã có thể nhú lên khỏi lợi và cái cái răng cửa trên khác súp nhú. Có thể bé sẽ không gặm được ngô nên mẹ hãy lấy dạo gọt bỏ phần ngoài để bé có thể gặm ngô được.






*Ngày 33: Khoai tây nghiền trộn sữa mẹ và món bí ngô nướng nghiền sữa mẹ cùng thịt bò nấu sữa mẹ*
Cho bé ăn dặm bữa trưa với món khoai tây nghiền trộn sữa mẹ và món bí ngô nướng nghiền sữa mẹ cùng thịt bò nấu sữa mẹ. Cho bé tráng miệng bằng quả kiwi vàng, kiwi vàng sẽ ngọt hơn so với kiwi xanh.






*Ngày 34: Cháo gạo nấu sữa mẹ và món cà rốt nghiền*
Bữa trưa cho bé ăn dặm BLW kết hợp ăn dặm kiểu Nhật với món: Cháo gạo nấu sữa mẹ và món cà rốt nghiền cùng món dưa lưới.

*Cách nấu cháo gạo nấu sữa mẹ:* Gạo mẹ vo sạch, để ráo nước rồi nấu cùng với sữa mẹ thành cháo chín. Tuỳ theo độ tuổi của bé mà mẹ chia tỷ lệ gạo:nước sao cho phù hợp.

*Ngày 35. Bữa sáng: Kiwi vàng*





*Ngày 36: Cháo khoai tây nấu cá và xoài chín*
Bữa trưa cho bé ăn dặm với món cháo khoai tây nấu cá và xoài chín.






*Ngày 37: Cháo hạt chia và cam*
Bữa sáng cho bé ăn dặm với món cháo hạt chia và cam.

Cách nấu: Không giống như cách sử dụng hạt chia cho người lớn. Đối với trẻ nhỏ, hạt chia mẹ đem nghiền nhỏ rồi ngâm trong sữa mẹ, để trong tủ lạnh qua đêm. Sáng hôm sau mẹ lấy sữa đem hâm nóng rồi hoà vào bột ăn dặm.






*Ngày 38: Súp lơ trắng nghiền cùng món khoai lang nghiền và chuối tráng miệng*
Bữa trưa cho bé ăn dặm là món súp lơ trắng nghiền cùng món khoai lang nghiền và chuối tráng miệng. Bữa trưa hôm nay mẹ đã tăng độ đặc của món ăn dặm bằng cách chỉ nghiền thức ăn mà không trộn thêm sữa mẹ.






Chúc các Bé ngon miệng!


----------



## bichthuy2251987 (3/5/20)

Cảm ơn bài viết của bạn. Mình đang phân vân giữa ăn dặm BLW hay ăn dặm kiểu Nhật


----------



## angelapham1987 (4/5/20)

Hay quá. Cảm ơn Mom về thực đơn nhé


----------

